
AI and Intellectual Property: Who Owns the Rights and Royalties? - troykelly
http://read.aici.al/ba5ah
======
troykelly
I'm really keen to see where people think the line should be drawn - if a
piece of technology creates a creative work - does it deserve protection at
all, should it be given to the programmer?

